

How do Zynga employees feel about the company's summer 2012 stock price drop? - benwerd
http://www.quora.com/Zynga/How-do-Zynga-employees-feel-about-the-companys-summer-2012-stock-price-drop

======
benwerd
Worth noting that we can't verify if these are Zynga employees, of course.

